# Help with new Olympus zx-1?



## bdaly250 (May 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, hoping someone might be able to offer some assistance.

I just bought a new zx1 the other day and am enjoying it so far. However, once in a while, I'll take a photo and when I view it in "play" mode, the image looks super small on the screen and you can't zoom into it.

I've tried to reproduce the effect (ie. retracing my steps and taking the exact photo with exact settings etc including mode and zoom) and I can't figure out what's happening.

The manual hasn't been able to offer any solution, but does talk about the differences of optical vs digital zoom and size of image etc.

Just for reference. Digital zoom is disabled and my current image size setting is MF.

Can anyone help??


----------



## bdaly250 (May 12, 2011)

oops... I mean xz-1!


----------

